# Desejos / Previsões para Verão 2008!!



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

Boas decidi abrir este tópico ... porque estamos a entrar em Maio e como todos sabemos o Verão tem chegado cada vez mais cedo. Acho que os sinais para este Verão poderão ser bastante interessantes, em termos de choques climáticos ... e por isso decidi abrir nesta altura este tópico, que creio que nesta altura poderá já ser interessante !!!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*

Analisando os diversos modelos pode-se constatar que praticamente todos os modelos apontam para um Verão dividido ao meio ....
Maio (Primavera): mês normal em termos de precipitação e temperaturas..
Junho/Julho: meses bastante quentes e secos em especial o mês de Julho....
Agosto: mes bastante parecido com o do ano passado ... não muito quente e com aguaceiros e trovoadas ...
Setembro: preve-se um mes com bastantes aguaceiros e trovoadas, ou seja, mais chuvoso que o normal.

*NOTA: * Contudo chama-se a atenção para o mês de Agosto ... em termos de precipitação pois dizermos que o m~es de Agosto será chuvoso pode ser bastante erróneo ... pois como sabemos a média de precipitação em Agosto é quase zero .... e os modelos analisam desvios á média .. e não quantidades de precipitação !!!

PS: Já agora peço desculpa se por acaso coloquei este tópico no sítio errado ... pois tinha dúvidas entre Seguimento e Climatologia


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*

Verão qual Verão ?? será uns diazitos de calor em Junho e mais nada de especial será muita nortada algumas depressões que trarão muita trovoada 

O calor pode durar 3 dias no máximo mais que isso já é muito dificil...mais que 25ºC será complicado.


----------



## rbsmr (29 Abr 2008 às 14:22)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Verão qual Verão ?? será uns diazitos de calor em Junho e mais nada de especial será muita nortada algumas depressões que traram muita trovoada
> 
> O calor pode durar 3 dias no máximo mais que isso já é muito dificil...mais que 25ºC será complicado.



_Amen!_!!!! 

Eu gosto é de


----------



## Nuno (29 Abr 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*

Um verão com muito calor e algum receio de algumas vagas de calor extremas. O verão começa ja este fim de de semana e parece ficar para durar, para mim vai ser um verão como antigamente, um verão quente e seco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Abr 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*

Boas tardes...

No meu entender e na minha opinião este Verão quanto a mim atrasado, será quente e seco... não quete por extremos mas quente onde ai poderei arriscar umas 2 vagas de calor de curta/media duração por mes...

Neste momento estamos com um AA deblitado o que faz prever um Maio com convectividade (devido ao choque constante de massas de ar) mas que pela segunda semana deste mesmo mês o AA irá afirmar-se impedindo as nortadas mas sim as entradas consecutivas do chamado LEVANTE.
Será um mes de maio tipico de trovoadas (um classico) mas com temp abaixo do normal ou seja com anomalia negativa principalmente no sul do pais.

Junho: mes tipico de nortada, que sera no meu entender um pouco inverso em a anomalia de temp seja positiva mas nada de especial a sul. Penso que teremos um pais dividido das duas anomalias... Entradas frequentes do vento Leste.

Julho: Mes abrasado onde as temperaturas serao elevadas e poderemos contar com as vagas de calor de curta e media duraçao. No entanto a anomalia positiva da temp nao sera muito elevada.

Agosto: Sempre ha em neste mes as ocorrencias de trovoadas pelo menos durante dois dias.. o normal. as entradas a SW moderadas vai fazer com que seja um mes ameno e com anomalia de temp negativa.

Setembro: sempre quente!! onde podera ocorrer surpresas para meados da ultima semana...

Acho que sera mais ou menos isso...


----------



## ibmail (29 Abr 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Verão qual Verão ?? será uns diazitos de calor em Junho e mais nada de especial será muita nortada algumas depressões que trarão muita trovoada
> 
> O calor pode durar 3 dias no máximo mais que isso já é muito dificil...mais que 25ºC será complicado.



Cada um tem os seus gostos, mas n acham q já chega de chuva???

Venha um verão como antigamente, q a esta altura já as meninas apresentavam um belo bronze e grandes decotes....

Não sou nenhum expert em matéria de previsões....mas já ouvi dizer por aí q este Verão vai ser muito bom para disfrutar de belos dias de praia.

Viva o Verão


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



ibmail disse:


> Cada um tem os seus gostos, mas n acham q já chega de chuva???
> 
> Venha um verão como antigamente, q a esta altura já as meninas apresentavam um belo bronze e grandes decotes....



No problem Não vai ser por uns aguaceirozitos e trovoadas que possam vir que as meninas não vão deixar de estar bronzeadas, nem de se descobrir
Verão é verão. Faça chuva ou sol


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Abr 2008 às 05:49)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*

Eu tenho realmente muita dificuldade em afiançar seja o que fôr em matéria de previsões meteorológicas para mais de 9, 10 dias ,quanto mais para meses .
Há já efectivamente previsões de médio/longo prazo elaboradas por organismos competentes na área, mas que indicam essencialmente uma tendência geral e global expectável. 
E se há anos em que os profissionais na área conseguem antever  alguma aproximação ao que depois é verificável,outros há em que essa previsão sai completamente ao lado (veja-se o caso do ano transacto, em que a tendência apontada por esses profissionais seria de um Verão quente e seco para a Península Ibérica e acabámos por assistir a um dos Verões mais frescos e húmidos dos últimos 30 anos.
Se aos profissionais ,com todo o seu saber e todas as novas tecnologias emergentes acontece-lhes tal, a nós resta-nos mandar uns palpites.
Eu, quanto ao Verão de 2008, acho que vai ficar 0-0 (com 0-0 ao intervalo)...


----------



## psm (30 Abr 2008 às 07:16)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



ibmail disse:


> Cada um tem os seus gostos, mas n acham q já chega de chuva???
> 
> Venha um verão como antigamente, q a esta altura já as meninas apresentavam um belo bronze e grandes decotes....
> 
> ...








Bom dia. Na zona onde eu vivo e o Ibmail um verão normal são 8 ou 10 dias de muito calor acima dos 30 graus, outros 15 a 20 dias com temperaturas entre 20 e 30 graus sem vento, e 1 ou talvez 2 dias com trovoadas uns 6 a 7 dias com chuva fraca e o resto, por muito que não se goste muita nortada, é com temperaturas entre 20 e 25 graus de salientar que existe entre a costa e  1 km para o interior uma subida dos 0 metros para 100 a 150 metros o que vai influenciar o clima junto das praias que têm 2 ou 3 graus mais elevados do que o sitio onde vivemos, isto acontece especialmente quando está nortada moderada.

Isto pode-se dizer que pode ser um verão normal de 2008.


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2008 às 10:19)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



nimboestrato disse:


> Eu tenho realmente muita dificuldade em afiançar seja o que fôr em matéria de previsões meteorológicas para mais de 9, 10 dias ,quanto mais para meses .
> Há já efectivamente previsões de médio/longo prazo elaboradas por organismos competentes na área, mas que indicam essencialmente uma tendência geral e global expectável.
> E se há anos em que os profissionais na área conseguem antever  alguma aproximação ao que depois é verificável,outros há em que essa previsão sai completamente ao lado (veja-se o caso do ano transacto, em que a tendência apontada por esses profissionais seria de um Verão quente e seco para a Península Ibérica e acabámos por assistir a um dos Verões mais frescos e húmidos dos últimos 30 anos.
> Se aos profissionais ,com todo o seu saber e todas as novas tecnologias emergentes acontece-lhes tal, a nós resta-nos mandar uns palpites.
> Eu, quanto ao Verão de 2008, acho que vai ficar 0-0 (com 0-0 ao intervalo)...



Subscrevo na íntegra pois era basicamente o que iria dizer por outras palavras neste tópico! Obviamente que todos poderemos ter os nossos desejos pessoais. Esse é um patamar.
Existe outro patamar que são os "feelings": Apesar das tendências contraditórias eu tenho o mero "feeling" de que este será um verão quente e seco, mas apenas seco em determinados periodos, no sentido em que acredito nalgumas situações de instabilidade. No entanto a tendência "quente" apenas se baseia na convicção que tenho de ser difícil termos dois verões iguais. Ora referindo de novo isto é apenas feeling ou palpite se assim quiserem entender, nada tendo de base científica.
O 3º patamar e o real é aquele referido pelo nimboestrato, complicado de prever, quase utópico por mais que acredite na tecnologia meteorológica e em todo o seu potencial e valor. Mas prever a uma distância de meses todos sabemos que é um tiro no charco!

Muito Calmex e bora "esperex". Quando lá chegarmos logo vemos


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2008 às 10:38)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*

Bem, se fosse por desejos, por mim seria o seguinte:
Até dia 15 de Julho, dias frescos e ventosos. Não há nada pior do que ter de estudar e ver toda a gente a ir para a praia curtir o sol, e ter de ficar em casa, barricado e a morrer de calor!
A partir de 15 de Julho, temperaturas a rondar os 32ºC de máxima, e noites quentinhas com minimas entre os 19ºC e os 20ºC. Sem grandes nortadas!
Em Agosto que venham as trovoadas, mas que o calor fique!

Quanto a feelings, algo me diz que será algo do género: a maior parte dos dias frescos e ventosos, mas depois lá vêm uns 2 ou 3 dias com 40ºC que a nível de médias darão o tal 0-0.
Quanto a precipitação, não creio que volte a chover tanto, mas... Se for preciso caíem 50mm num lugar, e 10km ao lado nem 1mm caí.

Portanto "extremos extremistas" que nos levam à desertificação.


----------



## ibmail (30 Abr 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



psm disse:


> Bom dia. Na zona onde eu vivo e o Ibmail um verão normal são 8 ou 10 dias de muito calor acima dos 30 graus, outros 15 a 20 dias com temperaturas entre 20 e 30 graus sem vento, e 1 ou talvez 2 dias com trovoadas uns 6 a 7 dias com chuva fraca e o resto, por muito que não se goste muita nortada, é com temperaturas entre 20 e 25 graus de salientar que existe entre a costa e  1 km para o interior uma subida dos 0 metros para 100 a 150 metros o que vai influenciar o clima junto das praias que têm 2 ou 3 graus mais elevados do que o sitio onde vivemos, isto acontece especialmente quando está nortada moderada.
> 
> Isto pode-se dizer que pode ser um verão normal de 2008.



Pois...na realidade o q se pretende é um bom periodo de temperaturas altas, para q se possa disfrutar de uma bela praia e de boas vistas....


----------



## olheiro (30 Abr 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Previsão para Verão 2008!!*



nimboestrato disse:


> Eu tenho realmente muita dificuldade em afiançar seja o que fôr em matéria de previsões meteorológicas para mais de 9, 10 dias ,quanto mais para meses .
> Há já efectivamente previsões de médio/longo prazo elaboradas por organismos competentes na área, mas que indicam essencialmente uma tendência geral e global expectável.
> E se há anos em que os profissionais na área conseguem antever  alguma aproximação ao que depois é verificável,outros há em que essa previsão sai completamente ao lado (veja-se o caso do ano transacto, em que a tendência apontada por esses profissionais seria de um Verão quente e seco para a Península Ibérica e acabámos por assistir a um dos Verões mais frescos e húmidos dos últimos 30 anos.
> Se aos profissionais ,com todo o seu saber e todas as novas tecnologias emergentes acontece-lhes tal, a nós resta-nos mandar uns palpites.
> Eu, quanto ao Verão de 2008, acho que vai ficar 0-0 (com 0-0 ao intervalo)...






Inteiramente de acordo com a sábia prudência que estas palavras revelam...e que são quase que a imagem de marca do seu autor ao longo das intervenções que tem vindo a produzir no Fórum...para além dos conhecimentos que connosco vai partilhando. Da minha parte, obrigado...

Claro que o direito ao "palpite" é democrático...e também me apetecia debitar alguns...mas para além de estar acompanhado neste fórum por gente sabedora,  o que em certa medida funciona como elemento inibidor, há un conselho do meu velho hortelão que nunca esqueço: "Nestes assuntos de saber como vamos de chuvas, de calores e de amores é melhor dar tempo ao tempo". Saravah !


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2008 às 12:19)

Aqui fica a previsão do met office  estes senhores esperam muito calor aqui para a zona ui ui  esperemos que o IM tambem nos presentei com uma previsão do Verão 

*Background *

The forecast for Summer 2008 has been derived using a number of global forecasting models and statistical methods. Prediction skill for rainfall in particular is quite low at this stage, but the forecast provides an early opportunity to increase awareness so that the Met Office and its customers can plan ahead. It is important to be aware of subsequent updates when new information may change the forecast emphasis.

The main feature of Summer 2007 was the high rainfall experienced in many regions, especially during June and July. For parts of England and Wales, notably the Midlands, it was the wettest summer since the national and regional rainfall series began in 1914. Temperatures last summer were near the 1971-2000 average. However, against the background of warming climate, Summer 2007 was relatively cool – the coolest since 1998.

Forecasts are expressed as variations from 1971-2000 averages. Summer, in this context, is defined as the months of June, July and August. Seasonal trends affect quite large geographic areas, so the forecast for the UK is cast in the broader picture for Europe as a whole.

*European forecast for Summer 2008

Temperature and rainfall*

For north-western Europe, early indications suggest a slightly enhanced risk of more unsettled spells than usual with average or above-average rainfall. In contrast, rainfall is more likely to be below average over much of southern and eastern Europe. Mean summer temperatures are more likely to be above 1971-2000 averages over much of the European region, with the highest probabilities of warmer than average over Mediterranean regions.


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2008 às 13:07)

Eu também não me atrevo na previsão sazonal que é uma coisa muito complexa baseada na análise de muitos padrões e estatística. A titulo de exemplo o CPC quando faz previsões sazonais usa o Enso (Nino e la Nina), tendências de temperatura e precipitação das últimas décadas, oscilação de Madden - Julian (MJO), a oscilação atlântico norte (NAO),  cobertura de neve e gelo, persistência de seca, análise estatística, modelos de consenso, etc,etc.

Como a análise disso tudo está totalmente fora das minhas capacidades limito-me a um rudimentar palpite a olhar apenas (e "apenas" é olhar erradamente) para o ENSO e para o que se passou em 2007. Como o ano passado em Junho começou uma La Nina fraca em Junho e este ano estamos agora a sair da La Nina forte para a fraca, o meu palpite vai para um Verão muito parecido com o do ano passado com temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente abaixo, que serão um pouco acima da média no interior sul e abaixo da média no norte em geral. Na precipitação espero um Verão em geral na média mas é expectável precipitação nalgumas regiões num ou outro mês acima da média devido a algumas trovoadas nalguns locais a sul mas muito raras e localizadas. E penso que o norte e em especial o interior vai ter novamente escassez de precipitação durante o Verão embora não tanta escassez como o ano passado.
Ou seja, no geral vamos ter bons dias de calor mas sem excessos ou canículas e por vezes se calhar uma ou outra semana algum azar a estragar um poucito as férias mas também sem grandes dramatismos.

Mas como disse são meros palpites sem grande fundamentação para além de olhar para o que se passou o ano passado e algumas semelhanças com este. No início de Junho já será mais fiável olhar para os diversos indicadores existentes, agora a esta distânc ia isto são meros palpites. Mas deixo o palpite de que para o próximo ano aí sim já espero um Verão com uma ou outra desagradável onda de calor.


Deixo aqui as previsões sazonais do Metoffice e do Dr.Wanqiu Wang do NCEP/CPC. Nenhuma das previsões aponta para um Verão muito quente.



*Met Office Temperatura  (Julho-Setembro)*






http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/world/seasonal/



*Met Office Precipitação  (Julho-Setembro)*
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/world/seasonal/










*NCEP/Wanqiu Wang  Precipitação  (Julho-Setembro e Mensal)*





http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/




*NCEP/Wanqiu Wang  Precipitação  (Julho-Setembro e Mensal)*





http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## rbsmr (30 Abr 2008 às 15:58)

Como dizia um treinador de futebol, previsões só depois do jogo.
A tradição popular, na ausência de instrumentos e conhecimentos científicos, costumava apontar o estado do tempo dos 12 primeiros dias do ano, como sendo uma previsão para os 12 meses.

Por mim à parte das moçoilas mais descapotáveis  detesto o Verão , nomeadamente no que diz respeito ao calor (>27ºC)!

Quanto às previsões os srs do Meteoffice tem-se caracterizado por errarem nos últimos tempos. Se bem me lembro o ano passado o Verão seria abrasador!!! E depois... nortada e mais nortada!
Previsões só depois do jogo!


----------



## TiagoFCR (30 Abr 2008 às 16:53)

Bem na minha opinião o Verão alternará períodos de calor com as temperaturas acima dos 30 graus com alguns períodos mais frescos com alguma chuva a mistura. Não acredito que possa ocorrer nenhum verão extremo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

Ainda falta tempo para eu lançar a minha previsão Verão 2008 daqui a um mês sim , por isso, até lá estou a ver que a minha previsão que fiz da Primavera, só falta o Maio, e eu disse que o mês de Abril ia ser extremamente chuvoso, quando lancei a previsão em Março.


----------



## olheiro (1 Mai 2008 às 19:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui fica a previsão do met office  estes senhores esperam muito calor aqui para a zona ui ui  esperemos que o IM tambem nos presentei com uma previsão do Verão
> 
> *Background *
> 
> ...


........................................................................




" Meu caro Mário Barros

Tenho constatado que a língua portuguesa é por norma mal tratada nas mensagens que alguns dos foristas remetem para as salas principais do Fórum.E a nossa língua é rica ao pormenor de conseguir traduzir todas as expressões "anglófonas" que nos surgem no dia a dia da da tecnologia importada....por modernas e actuais que sejam...

O desconhecimento das regras bases do português no tipo de comunicações telegráficas que por vezes é necessário fazer , dada a ingência do momento, leva-nos à conclusão de que umas vezes a mesma é devida a questões de urgência, outras vezes é consequência da emoção e, finalmente, outras vezes têm a ver ... e sejamos sinceros, com o desconhecimento em concreto da língua portuguesa e das suas regras básicas...

Proceder à transposição linear de um texto em inglês, pode revelar três aspectos:

 a) O pressuposto de que todos os foristas dominam o inglês....o que é falso...

 b) Uma questão de comodismo ou de incapacidade na tradução;

 c) um diletantismo que acredito não tenha necessidade de existir nesta comunidade;

Em consequência aconselho firmemente, à manutenção da língua portuguesa como língua-mater do diálogo entre os foristas, independentemente do tecnicismo da língua original...Nesse caso por maioria de razões....

E que sejam salvaguardadas as expresssões valorativas e incontornáveis como  é usual fazer-se na linguagem do direito.....

Aquele abraço...Saravah !!!


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Mai 2008 às 02:29)

olheiro disse:


> " Meu caro Mário Barros
> 
> Tenho constatado que a língua portuguesa é por norma mal tratada nas mensagens que alguns dos foristas remetem para as salas principais do Fórum.E a nossa língua é rica ao pormenor de conseguir traduzir todas as expressões "anglófonas" que nos surgem no dia a dia da da tecnologia importada....por modernas e actuais que sejam...mente, outras vezes têm a ver ... e sejamos sinceros, com o desconhecimento em concreto da língua portuguesa e das suas regras básicas...
> 
> ...



Pois! Assim é que é falar...e em português.
Quando lemos por aqui "percipitações" duvidosas só temos que corrigir.
Só sem "percipitações" extemporâneas poderemos crescer .

Quanto ao Verão de 2008 já aqui opinei:
Disse que iria ficar pelos 0-0 mas é evidente que o post do Vince acrescenta e bem,porque fundamentado e documentado,  o saber que hoje já será dimensionado   a tão largo horizonte de previsão.

Ainda assim e baseado em resultados de anteriores previsões desta envergadura,admito rectificar a minha posição:
Pronto:- Talvez o 1-1 seja a característica do próximo Verão.


----------



## meteo (2 Mai 2008 às 10:37)

o meu desejo é de vários dias com temperaturas entre os 27 e os 33 graus..maior predominancia do vento fraco,até aos 10 km / hora..noites e madrugadas com trovoada,para o dia acordar com um belo dia de sol,sem pinta de vento e podermos ir á praia


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Mai 2008 às 12:49)

olheiro disse:


> Em consequência aconselho firmemente, à manutenção da língua portuguesa como língua-mater do diálogo entre os foristas, independentemente do tecnicismo da língua original...Nesse caso por maioria de razões....




*APOIADO*


----------



## Bgc (2 Mai 2008 às 16:03)

"Em consequência aconselho firmemente, à manutenção da língua portuguesa" 

Caro olheiro, 
tudo muito bonito, mas essa vírgula única entre o predicado e o complemento directo é que não! Quando muito, ficaria o advérbio de modo "firmemente" entre vírgulas, dando a noção de elemento complementativo mas prescindível na frase


----------



## olheiro (4 Mai 2008 às 19:15)

Bgc disse:


> "Em consequência aconselho firmemente, à manutenção da língua portuguesa"
> 
> Caro olheiro,
> tudo muito bonito, mas essa vírgula única entre o predicado e o complemento directo é que não! Quando muito, ficaria o advérbio de modo "firmemente" entre vírgulas, dando a noção de elemento complementativo mas prescindível na frase





Mea culpa pela ausência de uma vírgula de uma frase que é escrita ao sabor da pena... mas essa sua exacerbada e círúrgica observação, da qual me penitencio, certamente, terá mais a ver com UM DÉFICIT de uma sua necessidade de afirmação , que só o meu caro companheiro saberá aferir, do que com a substância do que estava em causa e  se pretendia atingir e que, NATURALMENTE,  nada tinha a ver com esse seu estado de espírito.

As minhas aulas de Latim e Português terminaram há 40 anos....Peço-lhe a bondade da sua compreensão....Outros erros certamente se seguirão...

Ao Mário Barros meu professor nestas coisas da meteo e afins....aquele abraço...de um ignorante que muito o aprecia... mas se puder utilizar mais o português....brigadus....que Eolo o proteja....


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Mai 2008 às 22:48)

Boas
O meu desejo para este verão é, durante o dia sol e calor, à noite trovoada seca 

será que está tudo bem com as  ,,,,,,

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2008 às 22:52)

Eu sei que sou péssimo nas ,,,, não me entendo com elas nunca me entendi   os meus profs dão-me na cabeça mas mesmo assim não vai lá.

A minha escrita é tipo Saramago


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 23:12)

Esperemos que este Verão não se fique apenas pelas ,,, (símbolo meteo para chuvisco)

A manter-se um OAN negativo, e um El-niño com tendências para neutro ou para uma niña fraca, poderá permitir algumas depressões, mas que no geral se resumirão a algumas frentes a chegar a Portugal. 
Se assim for, há uma maior tendência de mais dias com corrente de Sueste / Leste com alguns dias de calor vindo directamente do forno de África... mas tudo dependerá dos centros depressionário e das altas pressões.

Pelo menos para o Norte da Madeira, um anticiclone estável sobre os Açores é sinónimo de ceu nublado e aguaceiros fracos e regulares... 
Um anticiclone às aranhas, ou uma depressão um pouco mais cavada pela latitude dos Açores, é sinal de calor e "Tempo Leste" por cá...


----------



## Bgc (8 Mai 2008 às 17:06)

Quando não se sabe, opta-se pelo "lado cómico" (ou não cómico) da "coisa".
É engraçado ver que o preciosismo só é levado à letra quando é para criticar os outros. Apesar de não ser justo, já não se estranha... é o habitual!!

Abraço aos amantes das vírgulas.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mai 2008 às 12:22)

Boas ... eu sei que é muito cedo, mas tenho acompanhado nos ultimos meses as tendencias nas temperaturas e por isso gostava de ouvir a opinião dos membros mais experientes nesta matéria ...

Mas por favor poupem-me ás teorias dos aquecimentos/arrefecimentos globais


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2008 às 13:21)

Aurélio disse:


>



 

Segundo esse mapa o dito Verão e resto do ano vão ser frescos não só cá como em quase todo o resto da Europa e afins.

Mas tu queres ver que inseriram as variáveis correctas nos modelos


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 13:25)

Não deixa de ser curioso! Mas atenção a algo: isto não exclui ondas de calor nem nada do género (isto se a tendência se confirmar) uma vez que se tratam de médias por periodos... Mas de qualquer forma é uma previsão surpreendente, ou será que nem tanto... ? ...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2008 às 13:25)

vitamos disse:


> Não deixa de ser curioso! Mas atenção a algo: isto não exclui ondas de calor nem nada do género (isto se a tendência se confirmar) uma vez que se tratam de médias por periodos... Mas de qualquer forma é uma previsão surpreendente, ou será que nem tanto... ? ...



Nem que fosse 50% fiável já ficava contente  o problema é que não é.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 14:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Segundo esse mapa o dito Verão e resto do ano vão ser frescos não só cá como em quase todo o resto da Europa e afins.
> 
> Mas tu queres ver que inseriram as variáveis correctas nos modelos



Não sei onde viste isso nos mapas. Neste tipo de mapas a anomalia de +-0,5ºC (o azul e o creme clarinho) significam temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente abaixo ou acima da média de forma irrelevante. A única frescura digna de referência nesta previsão seria em Agosto que poderia ser de 1ºC. Mas claro que para muitas pessoas temperaturas na média significam tempo desagradável e fresco porque estão habituadas ou querem verões quentes e escaldantes para ir para a praia.




vitamos disse:


> Não deixa de ser curioso! Mas atenção a algo: isto não exclui ondas de calor nem nada do género (isto se a tendência se confirmar) uma vez que se tratam de médias por periodos... Mas de qualquer forma é uma previsão surpreendente, ou será que nem tanto... ? ...



Em baixo meti a previsão mensal e o comparativo com a previsão de há 2 semanas atrás pois é bastante interessante irmos vendo a evolução da previsão. E como podemos ver a previsão do Wanqiu Wang/CPC para um Verão ameno ou com temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média consolidou-se ainda mais.








Eu pessoalmente desejava que assim fosse pois detesto Verões muito quentes, mas quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia, e se o ano passado muitas previsões apontavam para um Verão quente se calhar este ano ainda prevêm um Verão na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média e ainda apanhamos é com umas ondas de calor que nos lixamos. Mas tendo a confiar neste cenário pelo que se tem passado recentemente.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Mai 2008 às 01:01)

Espero k seja um Verão com muito sol, temperaturas entre os 35-40ºC, noites acima dos 24ºC, vento fraco. Durante 4 meses  É bom sonhar, a chuva já mete nojo.


----------



## RMira (19 Mai 2008 às 11:34)

Bons dias a todos,

Ora aí está o Verão (onde mesmo? ). Como não pesco nada disto estou na mesma situação do Vince e penso exactamente o mesmo que ele. O Verão será a meu ver semelhante ao do ano passado mas penso que teremos este ano em Junho o Setembro do ano passado, sendo que penso existirem hipóteses para um Junho mais quente este anoe  um Setembro à imagem do Junho do ano passado. De resto, um Julho seco com uma ou outra DANA pelo meio e um Agosto em que o 1º de Agosto representará o 1º de Inverno como se diz no ditado popular. Agosto terá também dias de calor mas penso que no final teremos média negativa em relação aos valores normais.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2008 às 12:07)

O meu desejo é de um Verão quente. Máximas entre 35 e 40ºC e minimas superiores a 20ºC 

E claro céu limpo e muito sol.

Este é o meu desejo já que prognósticos só no fim...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2008 às 15:13)

Ahh! Gostava tanto que este verão fosse como o do ano passado,esse é que foi, grandes células a aproximarem-se,mas enfim não tou com esperança nenhuma de este ano ser igual


----------



## mocha (19 Mai 2008 às 16:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ahh! Gostava tanto que este verão fosse como o do ano passado,esse é que foi, grandes células a aproximarem-se,mas enfim não tou com esperança nenhuma de este ano ser igual




subscrevo  ferias no alentejo em setembro foi mesmo do melhor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2008 às 23:14)

Quanto aos meus desejos, o Verão ideal para mim seria aquele que fosse muito quente.
Temperaturas máximas a rondar os *40 ºC*, com dias em que passava disso, para acabar o mês com uma anomalia positiva, e mínimas acima dos *20 ºC*.
Tenho saudades de um Verão com muito sol e muito calor, como o de 2003, que será sempre relembrado.
Não perco a esperança de voltar a ver Verões desses, pode ser que este ano o calor venha em força, já que pode vir todo de uma só vez, a partir de Junho.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 20:06)

Mais uma previsão do NCEP CFS/Dr.Wanqiu Wang
Algumas muito ligeiras diferenças, retirou um cadinho de nada de frio em Agosto e pôs mais algum em Setembro.


*Temperatura: Comparativo das últimas previsões para o Verão e mês a mês.*





http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2008 às 23:18)

Um verão morno com uma onda de calor no máximo duas a primeira e espero que unica na 2ª quinzena de julho...e algumas trovoadas é o meu desejo e previsão para este verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

Só uma nota, na precipitação acertei mais ou menos na média, tirando o mês de Abril que foi mais chuvoso ainda do que eu pensava,agora nas temperaturas falhei redondamente no mês de Maio na minha previsão de Primavera de 2008.

*Previsão Verão 2008*

Será um Verão ameno e com precipitação nos meses de Junho e Agosto (principalmente convectiva) e uma atenção especial ao mês de Julho onde prevejo que ocorra uma a duas ondas de calor e que poderá ser considerado calor extremo no extremo sudeste de Portugal (na zona do Sotavento Algarvio e Baixo Alentejo).

*Junho*: Mês com temperaturas na média ou superior à média e precipitação acima da média.

TemperaturaS: anomalia entre 0.5ºC e os 1.1ºC

Precipitação: 50 mm (Noroeste de Portugal) e 20 mm (Algarve).

*Julho*: Mês com temperaturas acima da média, quanto à precipitação será a abaixo da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre 1ºC e os 2.3ºC (Sotavento Algarvio).

Precipitação: 0 mm e os 10 mm

*Agosto*: Mês com temperaturas na média ou abaixo da média e precipitação acima da média que deverá ocorrer na 2ª quinzena do mês.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre -0.5ºC e os 0.6ºC

Precipitação: 20 mm (Alentejo) e os 60 mm (Norte de Portugal)

De salientar, não prevejo que ocorra precipitação extrema no Algarve como aconteceu em Agosto do ano passado.

Algo extensa, agora critiquem, debatem, mostrem a vossa revolta


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jun 2008 às 15:56)

Eu quero duas ondas de calor em Agosto, que é quando vou de férias.


----------



## Fil (1 Jun 2008 às 18:04)

Se ter um verão fresco como o de 2007 significa apanhar um inverno como o passado, então venham os verões quentes (mas sem incêndios)! 

Eu sei que não tem muita relação entre um e outro, na verdade queria era um verão fresco ou dentro da média pois o meu trabalho torna-se complicado quando faz muito calor. Acima de tudo quero é trovoadas, daquelas que aparecem ao fim da tarde!


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2008 às 11:43)

Das previsões do NCEP/CFS/Dr.Wanqiu Wang não tem havido alterações significativas. Sobre temperaturas mantem Junho abaixo da média, Julho na média ou ligeiramente acima da média (+0,5ºc), Agosto na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média (-0,5ºC) e Setembro abaixo da média. 
Quanto a precipitação Junho (talvez com excepção no norte) e Julho mais secos e Agosto e Setembro mais húmidos que a média. 






http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/





http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/

O MetOffice já disponibilizou também o update de final de Maio, mas os mapas tem Portugal e boa parte da Europa em branco, julgo que significa indeterminado. 





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/world/seasonal/





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/world/seasonal/

No entanto na descritica referem que a previsão é idêntica à anterior de Abril, e essa era mais quente que a do NCEP/CFS.



> *Summer 2008 forecast*
> 
> Updated 29 May 2008
> Background
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jun 2008 às 12:29)

*Verão 2008*

*O que espero: *

Um Verão quente mas curto, isto é, semelhante ao Verão de 2007, mas sem o mês de Setembro que se espera algo mais chuvoso e fresco que o normal. E com um mês de Junho normal que nos parecerá algo descaracterizado.
Haverá ondas de calor, mas sem grande importância, não se atingindo recordes máximos de temperaturas.

Junho - Mês normal em relação às médias 1970-2000, pelo que teremos a sensação errada de um mês atípico, mais fresco que o normal.

Julho/Agosto - Meses quentes e secos, com temperaturas 0.5ºC acima da média. Em Castelo Branco atingir-se-á os 40 ou 41ºC.

Setembro - Precipitação superior ao normal, refrescando as temperaturas e dando a sensação de termos passado um Verão curto.

*O que desejo:*

- Como habitante de uma cidade quente do interior, espero que tenha temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 20ºC para dormir bem e aliviar o stress do estio característico destas paragens. 
- Que a temperatura máxima em Julho ou em Agosto ultrapasse os 42ºC.
- Que esteja calor em especial quando eu estiver de férias na praia.
- Que a humidade relativa do ar, não baixe dos 25% para que o risco de incendios não seja extremo.
- Que o Verão tenha temperaturas acima da média para que se mantenha a anomalia de +0.96ºC registada até ao fim de Maio em Castelo Branco, tendo por esperança que o Inverno seja muito mais frio que o normal por forma a compensar esta anomalia de quase 1ºC de média anual. É um fundamento estatístico apenas, porque seria extremamente raro manter ou ampliar esta anomalia até ao final de 2008.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2008 às 14:10)

Fica aqui a previsão do IM para este verão:


> *Previsão Sazonal - Junho, Julho e Agosto*
> 
> De acordo com os modelos meteorológicos utilizados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, para previsão do estado do tempo a médio prazo, relativamente aos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, prevê-se para a precipitação total trimestral valores abaixo do normal para toda a região a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Para a temperatura média trimestral prevêem-se valores ligeiramente acima do normal para as regiões Centro e Sul de Portugal continental.
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Prev_sazonal_Jun_Jul_Ago


----------



## vitamos (5 Jun 2008 às 14:31)

AnDré disse:


> Fica aqui a previsão do IM para este verão:



Ás vezes penso... e apesar da nota final, fará sentido a divulgação destas previsões sazonais? As pessoas tendem a acreditar no que estão a ler, vindo de fontes oficiais. Ora, no entanto, eu não consigo dar grande crédito a previsões a 3 meses! Se ás vezes a uma semana tudo muda...

Existem recursos meteorológicos que eu acho que devem ser dados a conhecer ao público em geral e onde se encontram os mecanismos de previsão do estado do tempo... Agora esta futurologia a longo prazo mesmo baseada em modelos que terão a sua validade científica, considero não se tratar do mais essencial. Mas esta é apenas uma opinião pessoal


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2008 às 14:56)

Também não vejo grande vantagem na transição deste tipo de informação ao público em geral. Mesmo que o IM acerte nas previsões a população vai sempre achar que erraram. Estando a população habituada a Verões quentes, como os que tivemos de 2003 a 2006, quando o IM refere “temperaturas mais elevadas em cerca de 0,5º C acima da média” a maior parte das pessoas poderá ver isto como uma previsão de um Verão semelhante aos desses últimos anos.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jun 2008 às 15:30)

Dan disse:


> Também não vejo grande vantagem na transição deste tipo de informação ao público em geral. Mesmo que o IM acerte nas previsões a população vai sempre achar que erraram. Estando a população habituada a Verões quentes, como os que tivemos de 2003 a 2006, quando o IM refere “temperaturas mais elevadas em cerca de 0,5º C acima da média” a maior parte das pessoas poderá ver isto como uma previsão de um Verão semelhante aos desses últimos anos.



Concordo que se deva adverter sempre de que se tratam de previsões a largo prazo meteorologicamente, com uma probabilidade pouco maior que 50%.

Talvez o tópico não se devesse chamar ": Desejos / Previsões para Verão 2008!!", é uma mistura com certos riscos de incompreensão, por isso no meu post frisei "Verão 2008: O que eu espero / O que eu desejo" para separar bem as águas!

Permite-me também fazer alguns reparos que se nos escapa:

1. Quando o IM refere que as temperaturas médias de Julho/Agosto vão estar 0.5ºC acima do normal, não nos devemos esquecer que, a nossa memória climatologica rápida se resume um pouco à última década, estamos habituados a anomalias superiores a 0.5ºC!

Penso que a maioria das pessoas achará o Verão normal, e que poderia ter sido mais quente até!

2. Mesmo sabendo de que se trata de previsões a médio prazo altamente susceptíveis de erro, mesmo assim, tenho ideia de que seja mais provavel prever se a precipitação é superior ao normal ou não. E desta forma, o meu raciocinio para Setembro deveu-se a este factor, é que se a precipitação for superior ao normal nesse mês de Verão então as temperaturas serão mais frescas que o normal em Setembro!


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2008 às 15:53)

Eu previsões a 3 meses também acho que não tem grande utilidade no entanto acho que o IM deveria fazer previsões pelo menos de 2 semanas a um mês apesar dos riscos. Já se sabe que falham muito mas pelo menos alguma tendência estará lá. 

E defendo isto porque quem andar pelo país profundo e rural acaba por perceber que muitas pessoas ligadas à agricultura de subsistência ou pequeno negócio agrícola pouco profissional diáriamente não perdem por nada um boletim meteorológico na Televisão mas para previsões das semanas seguintes baseiam-se em coisas como os almanaques Borda de Água ou Seringador, que tem bastante utilidade como almanaque mas quanto a previsões para o ano todo valem zero, no entanto as pessoas infelizmente levam aquilo bastante a sério. Eu aqui há 2 semanas ouvi uma conversa a propósito das chuvas e das colheitas e acabei a ensinar a uma dessas pessoas a consultar e interpretar entre outros este mapa de 2 semanas e ela confessou-me que lhe daria muito jeito.






Provavelmente o IM fornece esse tipo de previsão mas deve ser paga, e neste caso estou a falar de pequenos agricultores com as suas pequenas propriedades.

Claro que previsões mais do que umas semanas é ficção cientifica e pouco interesse tem, e as pessoas acabavam por culpar as previsões e os meteorologistas e não o verdadeiro culpado, o S.Pedro


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2008 às 23:50)

E lá começou o Verão.
Este primeiro dia foi de calor, à excepção da faixa litoral mais encostado  à costa ocidental. Depois de amanhã as temperaturas já vão baixar um pouco.


Só por curiosidade, aqui ficam as temperaturas deste primeiro dia de Verão dos últimos 35 anos em 5 estações meteorológicas/localidades nacionais:


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2008 às 00:29)

Hoje no Jornal da Noite da SIC falaram sobre previsões do IM de que este verão iria ser o mais quente dos últimos 25 anos (!), até fiquei parvo quando ouvi! Já no ano passado se enterraram e de que maneira com uma previsão semelhante, não aprendem dos erros do passado. Mais alguém ouviu? Ainda mencionaram o IM como fonte, o que é extremamente duvidoso.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2008 às 00:48)

Fil disse:


> Hoje no Jornal da Noite da SIC falaram sobre previsões do IM de que este verão iria ser o mais quente dos últimos 25 anos (!), até fiquei parvo quando ouvi! Já no ano passado se enterraram e de que maneira com uma previsão semelhante, não aprendem dos erros do passado. Mais alguém ouviu? Ainda mencionaram o IM como fonte, o que é extremamente duvidoso.



Não vi... Mas olha, o verão mais quente de que há registo não se deu nos últimos 25 anos? Isso quer dizer que vem aí o Verão mais quente de sempre?
Realmente essas previsões... Enfim! Vê-se mesmo que não aprendem com os erros.

Então e esta noticia:



> *Vem aí onda de calor no fim-de-semana*
> 
> Distritos de Évora e Beja vão registar temperaturas muito elevadasEste fim-de-semana promete ser quente em todas as regiões do país, especialmente nos distritos de Évora e Beja, que estão sob aviso Amarelo devido à previsão de tempo quente.
> 
> ...



O titulo mata-me!!



PS: Grande recolha *Vince*


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jun 2008 às 06:43)

Já quase tudo por aqui foi dito sobre a utilidade/ fiabilidade destas previsões a mais de 15 dias.Valem o que valem e há 2 exemplos fortes dessa valência:
O ano passado foi o que foi; mas mais significativo terá sido 2003 em que ,
em Maio o Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo, emitia uma previsão de um Julho e Agosto com precipitações acima da média para a Europa e temperaturas abaixo da média justamente 0,5º.Lembro-me bem de tal e depois aconteceu aquela 1ª quinzena incrível de Agosto com dezenas de milhares de mortos (em Portugal quase 2000) directa ou indirectamente relacionadas com o Calor.
Também ontem vi a notícia de manhã na Sic e à noite a mesma notícia era já acompanhada com declarações de Costa Alves que logo no início fez questão de referir isso mesmo: Isto é uma previsão a médio prazo e aí a Meteorologia ainda tem um longo caminho a percorrer; eu atrevo-me a acrescentar
 que a 2 ,  3  meses a Previsão Meteorológica  ainda estará na pré -História do Conhecimento.
Contudo, como Costa Alves foi na altura muito crítico com a Protecção Civil
ontem lá foi admitindo que como previsão deste género terá uma margem de erro significativa , mas  como pode ocorrer, os modelos assim o apontam ainda que neste contexto de previsão a tão largo prazo,o melhor será sempre estarmos  preparados.
Se não tivesse ocorrido aquele  louco Verão de 2003, talvez a comunicação social não desse tanta importância.
Ainda assim, cá estaremos todos em Setembro a espreitar pelo Verão já à guiza de balanço e veremos se terá sido o mais quente dos últimos 25 anos, ou não...


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 10:33)

Todos os anos há as mesmas polémicas com a DGS por causa das previsões sazonais e do plano de contingência sobre o calor. (ver comunicado do IM o ano passado).


Agora a única coisa que eu não percebo é se a previsão sazonal do IM (e outras) apontam para uma anomalia de +0,5 Cº como é que isso se traduz no Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos  Sempre pensei que o intervalo -0,5/+0,5ºC fosse considerado previsão para ano na média ou quase na média.



> *Previsão Sazonal - Junho, Julho e Agosto*
> 
> De acordo com os modelos meteorológicos utilizados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, para previsão do estado do tempo a médio prazo, relativamente aos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, prevê-se para a precipitação total trimestral valores abaixo do normal para toda a região a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Para a temperatura média trimestral prevêem-se valores ligeiramente acima do normal para as regiões Centro e Sul de Portugal continental.
> 
> ...




Os anos problemáticos mais recentes (de 2003 a 2006) foram anos com anomalias a rondar os +2ºC ou superior.

2003 +1,91ºC
2004 +1,92ºC
2005 +2,38ºC
2006 +1,80ºC





http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_verao_07.pdf


A origem das notícias:



> *Saúde: Efeitos das altas temperaturas
> Calor sobe mortes em 60%*
> Nos hospitais sem ar condicionado o número de mortes aumenta em 60 por cento. A conclusão é de um estudo do Instituto Nacional de Saúde Dr. Ricardo Jorge (INSA), agora divulgado, que analisou os 41 hospitais do Serviço Nacional de Saúde e que vem agora provar aquilo para que os especialistas alertavam: dentro das unidades de Saúde também se morre por excesso de calor. Os doentes com mais de 65 anos e os serviços de Medicina Geral são os mais afectados.
> 
> ...


----------



## fsl (22 Jun 2008 às 11:18)

Vince disse:


> Todos os anos há as mesmas polémicas com a DGS por causa das previsões sazonais e do plano de contingência sobre o calor. (ver comunicado do IM o ano passado).
> 
> 
> Agora a única coisa que eu não percebo é se a previsão sazonal do IM (e outras) apontam para uma anomalia de +0,5 Cº como é que isso se traduz no Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos  Sempre pensei que o intervalo -0,5/+0,5ºC fosse considerado previsão para ano na média ou quase na média.
> ...





Considero este "post" de extremo interesse e justificava uma divulgaçao mais generalizada

FSL


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 12:12)

Dan disse:


> Também não vejo grande vantagem na transição deste tipo de informação ao público em geral. Mesmo que o IM acerte nas previsões a população vai sempre achar que erraram.
> 
> *Estando a população habituada a Verões quentes, como os que tivemos de 2003 a 2006, quando o IM refere “temperaturas mais elevadas em cerca de 0,5º C acima da média” a maior parte das pessoas poderá ver isto como uma previsão de um Verão semelhante aos desses últimos anos*.



Dan, escreveste isto há mais de 2 semanas atrás e dá-me a impressão que foste premonitório no que se iria passar.

Já agora, sobre as previsões sazonais, aqui há dias em conversa com umas pessoas uma delas disse que se não for o IM a dá-las provavelmente a comunicação social iria buscá-las a outro local qualquer, sabe-se lá aonde, e sendo assim é preferível então que seja alguém como o IM a falar nisso pois pode dar o devido enquadramento do que são previsões sazonais e alertar para as incertezas deste tipo de previsões, o que vindo de outras fontes poderá não acontecer. Não sei se será esta a razão mas tem a sua lógica dada a forma como funciona a comunicação social. Ou seja, não é bom nem tem grandes vantagens, mas talvez seja para evitar algo de pior.


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2008 às 22:33)

Se o pessoal da SIC foi buscar isso do "verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos" à previsão de +0,5ºC de anomalia do IM, ou é uma grande irresposabilidade por parte deles em querer dar uma notícia mais "sonante", ou não sabem interpretar a informação adequadamente ou são simplesmente muito ignorantes no assunto, o que não deve ser o caso pois chegaram a entrevistar o meteorologista Costa Alves. O IM devia ter algo a dizer, é o bom nome e a reputação deles que está em causa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2008 às 22:50)

Eu só digo uma palavra ALARMISMO...


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2008 às 23:17)

Eu finalmente já percebi como chegámos ao Verão mais quente dos 25 últimos anos. É surreal e custa a acreditar, mas é mesmo assim. Mais um tesourinho deprimente dos Media. O Dan manifestava a sua preocupação porque a generalidade dos portugueses iria interpretar mal, mas é bem mais grave do que isso, os próprios jornalistas não perceberam nada.

Reparem nesta notícia:
*«Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos»*
http://dn.sapo.pt/2008/06/04/sociedade/verao_mais_quente_ultimos_anos.html


E o que diz a notícia:



> «apontam para menos chuva e temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média, atendendo aos últimos 25 anos»
> 
> «Os modelos meteorológicos disponíveis hoje para os três meses de Verão apontam para a possibilidade de temperaturas mais elevadas em cerca de 0,5 graus Celsius acima da média.»
> 
> «refere um aumento ligeiro da temperatura e um Verão mais seco. Esta comparação tem por base os últimos 25 anos.»




Ou seja, para os jornalistas temperatura acima da média dos últimos 25 anos foi interpretado como a temperatura mais elevada dos últimos 25 anos. 

A dúvida que fica: pura ignorância sobre o que é uma simples média por parte de quem escreve a notícia ou outra vez a praga dos títulos sensacionalistas ? 

A sensação que me fica é que desta vez é mesmo ignorância pois pelos vistos a mesma asneira foi repetida imensas vezes em diferentes orgãos de comunicação social. Estamos bem entregues com Media desta qualidade 

A LUSA difundiu a notícia correctamente:

*Verão vai ser mais quente que a média dos últimos 25 anos*
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=335416


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2008 às 00:17)

Portanto, o verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos e que seria por consequência o verão mais quente desde que há registos, (uma vez que 2005 foi o ano mais quente e se inclui nesses 25 anos), resume-se a "temperaturas *ligeiramente* acima da média, atendendo aos últimos 25 anos"

Se calhar era uma boa emitirem um desmentido sobre o "alarme" lançado...
Caso contrário não será a imagem do IM que mais uma vez será denegrida.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jun 2008 às 02:10)

Vince disse:


> Eu finalmente já percebi como chegámos ao Verão mais quente dos 25 últimos anos. É surreal e custa a acreditar, mas é mesmo assim. Mais um tesourinho deprimente dos Media...
> 
> Ou seja, para os jornalistas temperatura acima da média dos últimos 25 anos foi interpretado como a temperatura mais elevada dos últimos 25 anos.
> 
> ...


*

Também estou um pouco boquiaberto com este desenlace.
Como tal é possível ?
Mas,  a que bicharada estaremos entregues?
Sem menosprezo para muitos bichos que serão menos ignorantes que alguns jornalistas...
A realidade, já muitos (quase todos )de nós sabemos:
Há a  necessidade para os gigantes dos media inventar notícias,para segurar/conquistar  audiências ,
e fazem-no bem ,pois então.
mas também há a realidade,desta  dificuldade na previsão meteorológica para mais de 10 dias ,quanto mais sazonais...
E se a informação nestes gigantes aqui sabemos bem,
 que é mentirosa,manipuladora, 
então é fazer as contas, como dizia o outro , quanto ao resto da informação que nos invade o nosso doce lar...
Mas isso já será outra conversa e agora não temos tempo para dissecar sobre tal...*


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 12:37)

Absolutamente lamentável...

No caso específico da SIC, já estou para enviar uma reclamação à algum tempo, mas ainda não o fiz porque acho que não vai servir de muito, mas qualquer dia vai mesmo...

Desta vez uma informação errada pode causar alarmismo ou futuras frustrações desnecessárias, mas definitivamente alguns media e muito especificamente a SIC devem ter um pouco mais cuidado... agora sinceramente não me espanta muito de uma estação televisiva:

- Que divulga curiosas previsões sazonais

- Que mostra um termómetro de um carro a exibir 40ºC e dá isso quase que como uma verdade absoluta

- que continua com boletins meteorológicos com brilhantes frases como "para Santarém parece que há gotinhas, mas em Lisboa ... han... nuvens...", como se ter uma folha resumo da previsão descritiva do IM fosse muito difícil...

Enfim...

Valha-nos os espaços meteorológicos do canal 1, pelos meteorologistas do IM que ultimamente tem subido consideravelmente de qualidade


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2008 às 12:49)

vitamos disse:


> - que continua com boletins meteorológicos com brilhantes frases como "para Santarém parece que há gotinhas, mas em Lisboa ... han... nuvens...", como se ter uma folha resumo da previsão descritiva do IM fosse muito difícil...



O que ? eles disseram isso  tão piores que eu, absolutamente espetacular já não sou o unico que não percebo nada disto.

Viva o aquecimento que já está a entrar nas cabeças para sair é que vai ser pior, resume-se tudo ao mesmo.

(eu não me consigo parar de rir com isto)


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2008 às 13:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que ? eles disseram isso  tão piores que eu, absolutamente espetacular já não sou o unico que não percebo nada disto.
> 
> 
> (eu não me consigo parar de rir com isto)




Isso não é nada  basta ir anotando uma nova todos os dias! O que só é compreensível quando se tem um mapa com desenhos à frente e não temos nada para ler


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

vitamos disse:


> Absolutamente lamentável...
> 
> No caso específico da SIC, já estou para enviar uma reclamação à algum tempo, mas ainda não o fiz porque acho que não vai servir de muito, mas qualquer dia vai mesmo...
> 
> ...




Lol exactamente! Mostraram um carro com 36ºC e depois com 40ºC em Lisboa, e portanto disseram que a temperatura foi de 36ºC graus em Lisboa  Devia ter sido a cidade mais quente do pais entao


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2008 às 16:08)

Skizzo disse:


> Lol exactamente! Mostraram um carro com 36ºC e depois com 40ºC em Lisboa, e portanto disseram que a temperatura foi de 36ºC graus em Lisboa  Devia ter sido a cidade mais quente do pais entao



Coitados dos jornalistas, não sejam assim pá.. Fogo! 

O ano passado peguei no meu carro de serviço, num Domingo à tarde, ora marcava exactamente 47ºC no termómetro do carro, aí é que os jornalistas se passavam! E para grande "alívio" meu, o carro estava com bastante isolamento térmico, coberto quase com 1cm de faxes enviados por pombos, pardais e outros bichos afins.. E eu sem água no limpa-vidros! Há árvores que nem para sombra servem, bolas!


----------



## psm (23 Jun 2008 às 19:24)

Vou responder com um simples post.

Sem comentários, e já escrevi o que penso dos média,e o que faz haver "falta" de noticias


----------



## covenant (30 Jun 2008 às 17:02)

Olá boa tarde. Desculpem mas não sabia onde colocar esta questão. Sabgem onde posso ter informação sobre que tempo irá fazer no periodo de 15 a 26 de Julho na zona de Sanxenxo - Espanha.
Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jul 2008 às 11:00)

covenant disse:


> Olá boa tarde. Desculpem mas não sabia onde colocar esta questão. Sabgem onde posso ter informação sobre que tempo irá fazer no periodo de 15 a 26 de Julho na zona de Sanxenxo - Espanha.
> Obrigado




Boas ... nem eu nem ninguém aqui te podemos dar essa informação neste momento, pois as previsões oficiais vão até um máximo de 15 dias ...sendo que com algum grau de certeza apenas seja da ordem de 1 semana .. 

Mas podes ir consultando o nosso Forum, que cerca do dia 10 Julho já podes ter uma ideia bastante concreta do tempo que fará nessas datas  !!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jul 2008 às 11:53)

Paulo H disse:


> Coitados dos jornalistas, não sejam assim pá.. Fogo!
> 
> O ano passado peguei no meu carro de serviço, num Domingo à tarde, ora marcava exactamente 47ºC no termómetro do carro, aí é que os jornalistas se passavam! E para grande "alívio" meu, o carro estava com bastante isolamento térmico, coberto quase com 1cm de faxes enviados por pombos, pardais e outros bichos afins.. E eu sem água no limpa-vidros! Há árvores que nem para sombra servem, bolas!



Existem carros que registam a temperatura interna do carro, e outros a temperatura exterior do carro .. no caso desse carro era certamente a temperatura interior do carro !!!

O meu regista a temperatura exterior e até agora tem sindo sempre de acordo com os valores de temperatura dados pelo INM!!


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Afinal quase todos nós marcamos férias para 2ª quinzena de Julho/1ª quinzena de Agosto, a climatologia diz-nos que é nessa altura que temos as melhores hipoteses de ter bom tempo. 

E eu pessoalmente com o passar dos anos tenho apostado cada vez mais na 2ª quinzena de Julho pois já tenho tido umas quantas desilusões em Agosto ao longo dos últimos 20 anos no barlavento algarvio. 
E para este ano com as previsões sazonais que havia, em especial as do CFS/Wanqiu Wang (apesar de todas as limitações que elas tem e dos erros do costume) este ano também por aí apontava férias para a 2ªquinzena deste mês pois essas previsões indicam há muitos meses um mês de Julho (mês completo) melhor do que o de Agosto. Mas pode perfeitamente acontecer que Agosto seja excelente, pois essas mesmas previsões sazonais falharam bastante o mês de Junho, que foi mais quente que previam para os nossos lados. E Julho até ao momento tem estado bastante fresco.

O mais seguro mesmo é apostar na climatologia  E é o que toda a gente faz mesmo sem perceber nada disto.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Eu acho que os Julhos têm sido uma bela porcaria. Esta primeira quinzena mais parecia Março/Abril...e pelos vistos dão uma bela descida da temperatura para a última semana de Julho. Eu marquei férias para a 2a e 3a semana de Agosto, espero que esteja melhor que o ano passado. Nos anos anteriores ainda não tive uma desilusão. Se bem que a 1a semana do mês costuma ser mais quente, mas também há mais gente nas estradas e praias.


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2008 às 19:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



Skizzo disse:


> Eu acho que os Julhos têm sido uma bela porcaria. Esta primeira quinzena mais parecia Março/Abril...e pelos vistos dão uma bela descida da temperatura para a última semana de Julho. Eu marquei férias para a 2a e 3a semana de Agosto, espero que esteja melhor que o ano passado. Nos anos anteriores ainda não tive uma desilusão. Se bem que a 1a semana do mês costuma ser mais quente, mas também há mais gente nas estradas e praias.





Desculpa de corrigir. Os anos passados(verão), é que tem sido anormais,pois aconselho a que vá ver as normais do porto e de lisboa.No entanto ponho aqui para julho as normais dessas cidades no periodo de 1971 a 2000 fonte do IM.

Julho:
Porto  25º
Lisboa 27.5º

ps:estou a mencionar lisboa,e já está um bocado afastado do litoral oeste,e não menciono o Algarve e a vertente sul da Arrabida, pois são partes do país diferentes do resto do litoral oeste




Quanto as previsões o gfs nesta ultima run(12)prevê um arrefecimento mais acentuado do litoral oeste,esperar pelas 20.00 do ecmwf,para ver se coincide


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Normalmente o mês de Agosto é sempre o mês mais complicadinho e caquético de prever  pela minha vista vai ser fresquinho, pelo menos no litoral.

Um Agosto a modos de anos 70...mas é só mesmo na minha vista, não me batam, estas duas semanas de calor que se prevêem vão matar o calor de Agosto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2008 às 21:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Mas aqui no Meteopt, temos gente capaz de previsões sazonais.
> E pelos vistos a hipotética/provável  vaga de calor que se avizinha, já estaria há muito,muito tempo, prevista por sábios conhecedores do Tempo.
> Oh Algarvio1980 , permita-me esta ironia.
> O que constato nos modelos é que  mais de 10 dias na previsão é já um grande problema , mais de 15 é uma Eternidade ,apesar do notável avanço nas duas últimas décadas.
> O que é que o Algarvio1980 sabe que os modelos não sabem?





vitamos disse:


> Caro nimboestrato, certamente que a previsão sazonal que o nosso caro Algarvio1980 fez, é totalmente livre de compromisso e tratou-se simplesmente de um palpite acertado baseado em múltiplos factores. Digo eu que tenho uma grave alergia a previsões sazonais e que tenho até calafrios quando as vejo espalhadas em tabloides, media e até na boca do povo quase como certezas apocalíticas. Mas até eu em algumas conversas disse que pela conjuctura Maio/Junho esperava uma transição Julho/Agosto bem quente.
> Isto para dizer que não sendo fonte oficial e não dando um destaque exagerado á sua previsão, o Algarvio deu uma, vá lá... OPINIÃO SAZONAL! Válida, legitima e até acertada! Faz-me mais confusão aquelas que sem validade são proferidas como verdades, em meios que deviam ser responsáveis a bem da meteorologia!



Caro Nimboestrato, claro que permito essa tua ironia, e digo mais que adoro as tuas previsões que fazes diariamente aqui no fórum, mas podes ficar descansado que não faço bruxaria nem nada do género nem tenho qualquer ligação ao Professor Bambo , como o Caro Vitamos referiu a minha previsão sazonal foi baseada em vários modelos e com a observação dos últimos meses e até agora confirma-se o calor nesta 2ª quinzena de Julho que pode ser extremo ou não, mas ao menos não disse que era o Verão mais quente dos últimos 25 anos como a nossa imprensa lançou.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



psm disse:


> Desculpa de corrigir. Os anos passados(verão), é que tem sido anormais,pois aconselho a que vá ver as normais do porto e de lisboa.No entanto ponho aqui para julho as normais dessas cidades no periodo de 1971 a 2000 fonte do IM.
> 
> Julho:
> Porto  25º
> ...



Concordo. Eu não sei que idade tem o squizzo, mas eu quando era puto passei muitas férias na Figueira da Foz, Buarcos e Mira e lembro-me bem de ter muitas férias que eram uma desilusão, com neblinas, nevoeiros, vento e mesmo frio, e claro, dias a fio com a bandeira vermelha e água gélida. O que nos safava era a Barrinha de Mira, não queriamos outra coisa.

Eu sei por amigos e familiares que nos últimos anos tem-se assistido a muitas milhares de pessoas do norte irem passar férias por exemplo à Galiza, e isso só acontece porque os últimos anos foram excepcionalmente quentes. Normalmente ir para a Galiza não é propriamente uma boa opção para quem quer calor e praia.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 22:22)

Movi alguma da conversa do tópico das Previsões para aqui, às vezes é complicado separar a conversação, mas a continuarmos a falar do assunto que é sempre interessante de discutir, penso que é mais apropriado fazê-lo neste tópico.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



Vince disse:


> Concordo. Eu não sei que idade tem o squizzo, mas eu quando era puto passei muitas férias na Figueira da Foz, Buarcos e Mira e lembro-me bem de ter muitas férias que eram uma desilusão, com neblinas, nevoeiros, vento e mesmo frio, e claro, dias a fio com a bandeira vermelha e água gélida. O que nos safava era a Barrinha de Mira, não queriamos outra coisa.



Ora este ano nos sitios que referiste não apanhei ainda nada de nevoeiro, mas sim muita nortada 
Mas olha que existe uma diferença de Buarcos para Figueira e Mira devido ao efeito "anti nortada" que a serra da Boa Viagem parece oferecer. Por exemplo Domingo tive em Quiaios a norte da referida serra e a nortada impossibilitava totalmente a praia. Acabei por ir para Buarcos e aí já se concentrava bastante gente e o vento embora moderado era incomparável ao que se sentia do outro lado da serra! Curiosamente uns metros á frente na Figueira (onde provavelmente a protecção da serra desaparece um pouco) já não se encontrava ninguém e o vento notava-se bem nas palmeiras...

Mas a verdade é que este ano sinceramente não me queixo do Verão! Este ano com menos tempo disponível já consegui fazer mais praia que em todo o Verão do ano passado! E ainda não chegámos ao fim de Julho 

Ah já agora nada como a barrinha de Mira... gaivotas com bonequinhos do walt disney , navegar calmamente em boa companhia...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jul 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



Vince disse:


> Concordo. Eu não sei que idade tem o squizzo, mas eu quando era puto passei muitas férias na Figueira da Foz, Buarcos e Mira e lembro-me bem de ter muitas férias que eram uma desilusão, com neblinas, nevoeiros, vento e mesmo frio, e claro, dias a fio com a bandeira vermelha e água gélida. O que nos safava era a Barrinha de Mira, não queriamos outra coisa.



Concordo Vince, um pouco mais a norte de Mira temos a Vagueira, Costa Nova e Barra, o cenário é o mesmo. Nortadas com força, nevoeiros, etc.
Claro que durante o verão há dias bons, mas grande parte só de barraco é que se está bem . Esta semana tem sido muito boa pelo que contam.


----------



## alamcar (17 Jul 2008 às 08:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*



			
				Vince;

Eu sei por amigos e familiares que nos últimos anos tem-se assistido a muitas milhares de pessoas do norte irem passar férias por exemplo à Galiza disse:
			
		

> Bom dia
> 
> Lá se encontram recantos (quero dizer praias) que devido á sua localização em pequenas baías a água apresenta normalmente temperaturas muito agradáveis, e depois não há o desconforto da adaptação ao calor do Sul, já não falando dos preços
> 
> Saudações


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jul 2008 às 13:37)

Boas ... tenho estado a seguir as previsões e estranhamente as previsões sazonais tem estado sempre a bater certo em relação ao modelo que tenho vindo a acompanhar o modelo do NCEP, que por acaso não bate nada certo com o modelo do Metoffice nem termos de temperaturas nem em termos de pluviosidade ... 

A minha opinião pessoal acredito mais no NCEP cujo site é: 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/

Ultima actualização deste site: 

a 3 meses:





Mensal:


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jul 2008 às 13:41)

Já existe um tópico respeitante ao próximo Outono com o nome; 
"Desejos / Previsões para Outono 2008" que poderão começar a colocar por lá de acordo com as recomendações que colocei lá ... para tentar dar o mais possivel credibilidade ao tópico!!

No final deste mês quando todos os modelos estiverem novamente actualizados colocarei informação sobre os modelos ... mas agradecia se alguém estiver interessado que colocasse por lá outro tipo de informação .. 
Afinal de contas faltam apenas dois meses para que o Outono começe !!


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*

obrigado stormy está a ser um Verão dentro da normalidade,e parece que assim vai continuar  ... nem calor excessivo,pouca chuva,algumas nortadas intercalados com belos dias para ir á praia


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 15:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



meteo disse:


> obrigado stormy está a ser um Verão dentro da normalidade,e parece que assim vai continuar  ... nem calor excessivo,pouca chuva,algumas nortadas intercalados com belos dias para ir á praia



Quando falas q ueo verao esta a ser normal eu diria q ate esta a ser fresco, principalmente no litoral oeste.
Em Sines, num ano normal, a temperatura varia entre minimas de 17 e maximas de 25-27 podendo chegar a 30 em dias quentes mas neste ano em Agosto ja tivemos noites de 14.7 e dias de 21 ainda por cima com hr de 90% o q é bastante frio.
Só para teres uma ideia tivemos dias em janeiro com temperatura max de 23 graus!! 
Este ano está a ser esquisito....tanto temos calor de Verao ou Inverno e as estaçoes nao estao bem definidas.


----------



## Bgc (9 Ago 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



stormy disse:


> quando falas q o verao ta a ser normal eu diria q ate ta a ser fresco no litoral oeste, em sines, num ano normal, a temp varia entre minimas de 17 e maximas de 27 podendo chegar a 30 em dias quentes mas neste ano em agosto ja tivemos noites de 14.7 e dias de 21 ainda por cima com hr de 90% o q é bastante frio.
> só para teres uma ideia tivemos dias em janeiro com temperatura max de 23 graus!!
> o clima está cada vez mais esquisito porq tanto temos calor de verao ou inverno e as estaçoes nao estao bem definidas.
> *em março ja resjistrei 30 graus em sines com 50% de hr e indice de calor nos 33 graus isto em 2005 apenas 2 semanas antes tinhamos batido o record da t min absoluta com -1.5 graus!!!!*




Como??


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 16:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Como??



Vai ao wunderground.com e procura o historico para o dia 1 de março e o dia 31 de março de 2005...


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



stormy disse:


> quando falas q o verao ta a ser normal eu diria q ate ta a ser fresco no litoral oeste,



Por aqui também, principalmente as minimas.


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui, não varia muito. É quase todos os anos a mesma coisa..., claro que de vez em quando há surpresas.
> Chega o Outono e com ele as nuvens. De dia torna-se um ambiente calorento e abafado, durante a noite fica mais frio. Se durante o dia é capaz de rondar os 25 ou 30ºC, à noite desce para os 10 ou 15ºC.
> 
> Ventos de médio a forte ao entardecer quase sempre de Oeste.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



stormy disse:


> acho q vai ser uma seca....
> quase que me atrevo a dizer q é verao até outubro
> ja apanhei 26.4 graus em sines no inicio de novembro de 2007
> em lisboa o verao começa em abril/maio e acaba em outubro pois estes meses teem uma tmed maior ou igual a 15 graus ,de dia estao sempre mais de 20 graus,podendo chegar a 35, e a noite a t min é sempre maior q 12 graus as vezes atingindo 22, estes meses sao tambem relativamente seos
> ...



Pelo andar da carruagem este ano acho que será diferente  o fresquinho vai chegar mais cedo, embora só espere chuva a partir de Novembro


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem este ano acho que será diferente  o fresquinho vai chegar mais cedo, embora só espere chuva a partir de Novembro


No ano passado nem huveram ondas de calor no verao e o outono teve calor, ate janeiro teve mais de 20graus...
E o ECMWF assinala temperaturas acima da media nos proximos 4 meses....


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



stormy disse:


> no ano passado nem huveram ondas de calor no verao e o outono teve calor, ate janeiro teve mais de 20 graus
> o ecmwf assinala t acima da media nos prox 4 meses



Foi por esse mesmo motivo que as temperaturas no Outono e Inverno do ano passado ficaram amalucadas, devido ao Verão esquesito que tivemos, já este ano o Verão está a ser normal não muito quente nem muito fresco  logo podemos concluir que temos bastantes probablidades de vir a ter um Outono e Inverno interessantes do ponto de vista das temperaturas 

De onde retiras essa informação do ECM acerca das temperaturas ??


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 13:05)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Foi por esse mesmo motivo que as temperaturas no Outono e Inverno do ano passado ficaram amalucadas, devido ao Verão esquesito que tivemos, já este ano o Verão está a ser normal não muito quente nem muito fresco  logo podemos concluir que temos bastantes probablidades de vir a ter um Outono e Inverno interessantes do ponto de vista das temperaturas
> 
> De onde retiras essa informação do ECM acerca das temperaturas ??



Nem sempre o clima tem essa lógica restrita.. nós temos um clima muito instavel por natureza...a nivel anual e inter-anual..


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

[/QUOTE] De onde retiras essa informação do ECM acerca das temperaturas ?? [/QUOTE]

Retiro do seasonal forecast mas só se tem uma ideia das temperaturas abaixo dos 40ºN, já que o ECMWF ( incompreensivelmente) não dispõe de cartas sazonais para a Europa..


----------



## RMira (11 Ago 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*

Olá caros colegas, há quanto tempo! 

Isto do Verão é uma parvalhónia, céu azul e sol. Bem, hoje já está mais "giro"  e eu penso que ainda vai ficar mais. Acredito que teremos um final de Agosto e um Setembro com as nossas amigas trovoadas em força, principalmente o centro e sul.

Que saudades de uma boa "rega"


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*

Se o Verão não vier como deve ser, espero que venha um Inverno seco e com temperaturas amenas


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



Skizzo disse:


> Se o Verão não vier como deve ser, espero que venha um Inverno seco e com temperaturas amenas



Desculpa de responder novamente e já houve mais gente que te respondeu no forum, este é um verão normal e ,e á mais respostas noutros topicos.



Em questão a previsões, a do fnmoc das (06) parece a mais consistente,com o predominio de ventos de NO ,O ,pelo menos nas proximas 144 horas e com o geopotencial em média andar pelos 5830,40 á latitude de Lisboa durante estes 6 dias.


----------



## RMira (11 Ago 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



stormy disse:


> let`s hope so!!!
> isto ta 1 seca literalmente
> calor.... se calhar no inverno!!!!!!!!



Este Verão nem nos podemos queixar das temperaturas pois elas têm sido na médio ou mesmo ligeiramente acima da média 61-90.

A verdade é que este ano nem tivémos o "1º de Agosto, 1º de Inverno típico"!

A ser verdade o que já li sobre a 1ª previsão sasonal para o Outono teremos no Reino Unido a forte influência de um anti-ciclone até perto do final de Outubro, com oscilações temporárias para este. 

Este cenário a concretizar-se penso ser o ideal ao desenvolvimento das DANA's a centro e sul de Portugal. Entradas do Atlântico (acreditando nesta versão) só para o final de Outubro.

Aqui fica a previsão:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-app/reports?MENU=Seasonal%20Outlook


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



psm disse:


> Desculpa de responder novamente e já houve mais gente que te respondeu no forum, este é um verão normal e ,e á mais respostas noutros topicos.



Nao é normal, aqui tem sido mais fresco ponto final. Afinal eu vivo aqui, e eu sei diferenciar entre ondas de calor e verões normais. Este nem normal é, tem sido mais fresco. Tem sido normal aí em baixo, aqui não. E eu não moro em P.Rubras, moro na cidade do Porto, que tem temperaturas bastante mais altas. Este ano, tenho registado praticamente as mesmas temperaturas que em P.Rubras, isso quase nunca acontece. E mesmo P.Rubras que é bastante mais fresca tem registado temperaturas mais baixas, entre os 21 e os 24ºC.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



Skizzo disse:


> Nao é normal, aqui tem sido mais fresco ponto final. Afinal eu vivo aqui, e eu sei diferenciar entre ondas de calor e verões normais. Este nem normal é, tem sido mais fresco. Tem sido normal aí em baixo, aqui não.



Acho que tem sido mais fresco em todo o litoral oeste...


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



stormy disse:


> tem sido mais fresco em todo o litoral oeste



Provavelmente. Mas só posso falar por onde moro. Basicamente se Lisboa e o Sul do país onde as pessoas passam as férias tiverem um verão normal, então o Verão é automaticamente classificado como normal mesmo se no litoral norte estiver mais fresco que o costume. O ano passado só não foi classificado como normal porque essas zonas também tiveram um verão anormal.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 17:23)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Skizzo disse:


> Provavelmente. Mas só posso falar por onde moro. Basicamente se Lisboa e o Sul do país onde as pessoas passam as férias tiverem um verão normal, então o Verão é automaticamente classificado como normal mesmo se no litoral norte estiver mais fresco que o costume. O ano passado só não foi classificado como normal porque essas zonas também tiveram um verão anormal.



O verão foi normal/fresco no litoral, por exemplo, em lisboa ( mais para o interior..) foi normal mas em Sines e no Porto a temperatura foi um pouco baixa e nem houveram ondas de calor, daquelas que por vezes fazem o litoral ultrapassar os 30º..


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*



Skizzo disse:


> Nao é normal, aqui tem sido mais fresco ponto final. Afinal eu vivo aqui, e eu sei diferenciar entre ondas de calor e verões normais. Este nem normal é, tem sido mais fresco. Tem sido normal aí em baixo, aqui não. E eu não moro em P.Rubras, moro na cidade do Porto, que tem temperaturas bastante mais altas. Este ano, tenho registado praticamente as mesmas temperaturas que em P.Rubras, isso quase nunca acontece. E mesmo P.Rubras que é bastante mais fresca tem registado temperaturas mais baixas, entre os 21 e os 24ºC.





Faço-te a pergunta:

O que é para ti normal é o ano de 2003 ou 2005?
O IM disponilibiza os meses de junho e julho nos boletins mensais e é só ver o que está de acordo com a normal e o que não está. Num dos graficos está pode-se ver em Aveiro e zona circundante(pequena)a anomalia relativa á normal entre os 22º e 24º isto é no quadro relativo da temperatura máxima do ar julho 2008.
No entanto falei com alguém do IM e a diferença em relação á cidade do Porto e Pedras Rubras pode ser no máximo 1,5º de margem de erro,e não esquecer do efeito ilha calor.
Nota importante a tua cidade este ano tem menos dias de nevoeiro do que tinha em outros anos, e que é tão careteristico do porto (cidade inglesa)




Respondendo novamente que eu não moro em Lisboa,ondo moro é sempre mais fresco que em Lisboa muito mais ventoso,e já nem falo da Assafora que este ano também está com poucos nevoeiros mas com muitos estratos(nuvens).


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Vocês fazem-me rir   com a história do ano normal e anormal, até parece que não sabem como o clima é dinâmico e um dia nunca é igual ao posterior, tal como os anos nunca são iguais nos fenomenos, claro está que existe alguma continuidade e tendências. 

Desta vossa discussão só se pode retirar uma conclusão, é que o clima e essencialmente as temperaturas estão a mudar, em alguns locais está a acontecer mais depressa do que noutros, é normal que o norte do país esteje mais vulnerável ao arrefecimento que o sul pois estão mais perto do polo norte, quando o Skizzo afirma que o Verão pela zona dele está a ser fresco, é porque provavelmente este ano tal como o ano passado estão a ser anos completamente modificados aos anteriores a 2006 isto é  estará a ocorrer mais nortada e existe mais humidade no ar que o normal o que provoca uma descida dos valores de temperatura. Mas não é só o Skizzo que nota que o clima está mais fresco na zona dele, por aqui em Queluz as coisas tambem estão bem diferentes, e isso tem-se vindo a acentuar desde 2005 eu lembro-me que por aqui costumava fazer calor e a nortada era fraca, neste momento as coisas estão completamente invertidas faz muito vento e as temperaturas pouca sobem devido ao mesmo.

No clima é muito dificil formar culpados, andamos sempre no mundo da especulação, eu então é uma coisa extraordinária, agora de quem é a culpa de que Verão no litoral oeste esteje a ser "anormal" nunca saberemos ao certo pelo menos por agora, uns dizem que é da corrente do golfo e está a influenciar o nosso AA que o coloca mais para Este e outras vezes mais parte Norte provocamdo-nos a nortada, outros dirão que são processos naturais e dinamicos da natureza, outros ainda caem na teoria do aquecimento global.

Sinceramente na minha opnião é a corrente do golfo que está por trás disto tudo, não somos só nós que estamos a ser influenciados por ela, o Reino Unido é a principal vitima de tal corrente, os efeitos do seu enfraquecimento já são sentidos por todos nós e caminham dos litorais (França, Reino Unido, Portugal, Espanha, Noruega e Islândia) para o interior.

Esta minha maneira de pensar pode ser a maior asneira do mundo mas para mim é isto que está em causa e é isto que tanta tinta irá fazer correr nos próximos tempos, não estudemos apenas o aquecimento global e sim tambem a outra versão possivel dos acontecimentos.


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Respondendo ao Mário e estamos completamente a divergir do topico. A nossa zona está repleta de moinhos de vento(grande parte deles foram destruidos )e quando falo em ano normal é porque tem  ver com as estatisticas.
Quanto ao Outono á que reparar que os inicios dos meses do Outono têm sido mais chuvosos que o normal,a execpção foi o ano passado.
Lógico que eu desejo que seja humido e chuvoso.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



psm disse:


> Respondendo ao Mário e estamos completamente a divergir do topico. A nossa zona está repleta de moinhos de vento(grande parte deles foram destruidos )e quando falo em ano normal é porque tem  ver com as estatisticas.
> Quanto ao Outono á que reparar que os inicios dos meses do Outono têm sido mais chuvosos que o normal,a execpção foi o ano passado.
> Lógico que eu desejo que seja humido e chuvoso.



Sim psm tens razão, esta zona há volta de Sintra sempre teve vento, mas neste momento se ainda existissem moinhos não aguentavam, porque o vento neste momento está muito forte, agora ia o moleiro, o moinho, a farinha, as mós a farinha ia tudo no ar.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Lá vem a corrente maravilha. Mário, explica tudo a menina não é. Até o vento no verão.  E a falta de vento no Inverno também ? 

Por muito que me esforce não percebo porque olhas tanto para a corrente em vez de outras coisas onde devias procurar respostas (padrões, oscilações, etc).

Se dizes tu que é da corrente, que transportaria menos calor para a Europa, como explicas tu que a água nesta altura que então deveria estar fria está mas é quente, bem acima da média nalguns locais do Atlântico norte? Não bate a bota com a perdigota.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Vince disse:


> Lá vem a corrente maravilha. Mário, explica tudo a menina não é. Até o vento no verão.  E a falta de vento no Inverno também ?
> 
> Por muito que me esforce não percebo porque olhas tanto para a corrente em vez de outras coisas onde devias procurar respostas (padrões, oscilações, etc).
> 
> Se dizes tu que é da corrente, que transportaria menos calor para a Europa, como explicas tu que a água nesta altura que então deveria estar fria está mas é quente, bem acima da média nalguns locais do Atlântico norte? Não bate a bota com a perdigota.



Então se a água quente da corrente estava toda concentrada num só sitio, isto é, no normal fluxo da mesma, se ela está a mudar é normal que a água quente se espalhe já que a água já não chega na mesma quantidade ao Ártico o que leva a que se dê um desquilibrio entre a água doce e salgada e tambem da água quente e fria.

A corrente pode não explicar tudo, mas explica grande parte, ela está numa zona estratégica...pequenas causas grandes efeitos.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Então se a água quente da corrente estava toda concentrada num só sitio, isto é, no normal fluxo da mesma, se ela está a mudar é normal que a água quente se espalhe já que a água já não chega na mesma quantidade ao Ártico o que leva a que se dê um desquilibrio entre a água doce e salgada e tambem da água quente e fria.
> 
> A corrente pode não explicar tudo, mas explica grande parte, ela está numa zona estratégica...pequenas causas grandes efeitos.



Se num hipotético dia a corrente termohalina se interrompesse a água quente dos tropicos deixaria de vir para norte em correntes de superficie (que é isso que aquece um pouco o noroeste da Europa) e a água fria do norte deixaria de mergulhar em águas profundas para sul. Se a agua fria ficar cá e não mergulha e também não chegar a agua quente, naturalmente a água no Atlântico norte iria arrefecer e antes que detectassemos influências disso no tempo já teriamos consciência de que a água estaria menos quente do que é habitual, isto em anos, não nalguns dias ou meses obviamente.
Parece-me um racioncínio muito simples e muito mais fácil de aceitar do que o que dizes.


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Bom isto dos "desejos" é muito subjectivo 
Era muito giro grandes tempestades, e vendavais, e grandes trovoadas vindas do mar, já que aqui pelo litoral as de Verão são raras e as melhores costumam ser até nas frentes ainda com algum calor no início de Outono..
Também era giro frio e muita neve.. mas.. desejos aparte.. voltando à realidade.. 

Se o padrão mudar agora no fim do Verão como vem ameaçando talvez um início de Outono agradável, quem sabe alguma convecção, e depois antes da chegada do tempo frontal provavelmente a seca de tempo nem quente nem frio e de noites ventosas aqui pela zona de Lisboa..

Falando em vento e comentando a discussão aqui dos últimos posts, realmente não vejo argumentos com lógica alguma do que disseste Mário.. Desculpa.. E outra coisa que tenho reparado é que referes muito a Nortada forte que vais vendo, tudo bem.. eu tenho-a visto normal, como nos outros anos. Não sei com o que comparas, mas lembra-te desde já que tendo tu a estação na posição que tens, a comparação com outras estações é tudo menos justa em termos de vento.. Claro que vais ficar sempre muito por cima.. E a mesma coisa digo em relação a temperaturas máximas.. Aí acho que não tens razão para usar esse argumento do frio, corrente do Golfo, etc etc.. Mas pronto. Até porque acho que está a ser um Verão perfeitamente normal.. Até aborrecido pode-se dizer 



Mário Barros disse:


> Mas não é só o Skizzo que nota que o clima está mais fresco na zona dele, por aqui em Queluz as coisas tambem estão bem diferentes, e isso tem-se vindo a acentuar desde 2005 eu lembro-me que por aqui costumava fazer calor e a nortada era fraca, neste momento as coisas estão completamente invertidas faz muito vento e as temperaturas pouca sobem devido ao mesmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 22:19)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



rozzo disse:


> Falando em vento e comentando a discussão aqui dos últimos posts, realmente não vejo argumentos com lógica alguma do que disseste Mário.. Desculpa.. E outra coisa que tenho reparado é que referes muito a Nortada forte que vais vendo, tudo bem.. eu tenho-a visto normal, como nos outros anos. Não sei com o que comparas, mas lembra-te desde já que tendo tu a estação na posição que tens, a comparação com outras estações é tudo menos justa em termos de vento.. Claro que vais ficar sempre muito por cima.. E a mesma coisa digo em relação a temperaturas máximas.. Aí acho que não tens razão para usar esse argumento do frio, corrente do Golfo, etc etc.. Mas pronto. Até porque acho que está a ser um Verão perfeitamente normal.. Até aborrecido pode-se dizer



Eu não tenho visto a nortada nada normal, penso que tem vindo a ser excessiva, e penso que não só sou eu que acho isto, todo o litoral Oeste essencialmente as pessoas vivem ao pé das praias o devem achar, já que pelas reportagens nos noticiários as pessoas queixam-se sempre do vento forte que aparece há tarde e que é desagradável.

Se há 10 anos a nortada era normal e tinha a mesma intensidade não sei, agora que eu tenho notado que se tem vindo a fortalecer desde 2005 para mim é um facto inegável, mas cada um tem a sua opnião 

Defenição de nortada:

"Nortada- A nortada é a denominação dada em Portugal continental à resultante vectorial entre um vento Barostrófico (brisa marítima) e o vento da circulação geral, associado ao anticiclone subtropical denominado de anticiclone dos Açores. Ocorre nas tardes quentes entre Junho e Setembro, quando a massa de ar Tropical continental se instala sobre a Península Ibérica, provocando céu limpo e acentuado aquecimento à superfície. O diferencial energético que se verifica cerca de duas a três horas depois do meio dia solar, provoca uma deslocação de massa de ar, do oceano para o continente, que é proporcional ao diferencial energético local. A sua intensidade pode variar de 22 km/h a 46.3 km/h em média, soprando por vezes com rajadas, e termina quando o desequilíbrio que lhe deu origem é anulado, cerca das 21, 22 horas.  A Nortada faz-se sentir em toda a faixa costeira Ocidental, onde é mais violenta, e pode estender-se aproximadamente até aos 80 Km para o interior."

O que está a vermelho já quase não ocorre, e temos nortada na mesma  já a intensidade tem sido sempre extrema e não só sou eu que o digo.

Mas eu sou um mau exemplo pois tenho o anemometro ao pé dos aviões


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Para mim está a ser tudo Normal neste verão menos a falta de chuva no sul vai para 3 meses nem 1mm em praticamente todo o Sul


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Espero que estes dois gráficos resolvam a questão do vento.






Nota: os anos que tem menos que os 10 pontos (para cada dia) significa que houve dias em que se repetiram os valores registados.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Bem...parece que durante os anos 70 este vento tambem era algo frequente depois a partir de meados dos anos 80 diminuiu e começou a aumentar no ano 2000  é o que retiro do gráfico penso que tá correcto não? 

Bons gráficos


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Bem...parece que durante os anos 70 este vento tambem era algo frequente depois a partir de meados dos anos 80 diminuiu e começou a aumentar no ano 2000  é o que retiro do gráfico penso que tá correcto não?
> Bons gráficos




Penso que não há grandes conclusões a tirar dos gráficos para além de:

a) Os primeiros 10 dias de Agosto de 2008 tiveram efectivamente vento praticamente todos os dias acima da média nestes 2 locais

b) Que isso não sendo frequente, nada tem de invulgar, aconteceu variadas vezes ao longo dos últimos 35 anos nestes 2 locais


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2008 às 01:33)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Ainda andava no liceu portanto ha bons 10 anos e lembro-me de imensas tardes aqui em carcavelos a comer areia, de estragos aqui no centro comercial, e isto com vento no verao, de nortadas.
Sempre hao de haver dias acima e abaixo da media, isso é como tudo.
e quanto ao vento em condiçoes de pouco calor? isso é relativo, o tar pouco calor aqui na faixa extrema litoral nao quer dizer que o gradiente termico terra-mar nao seja suficiente para favorecer grandes nortadas, isto tudo sem contar com o vento induzido simplesmente pelo campo da pressao, sem contar neste caso o efeito de brisa..
E como referi no outro post, estou habituado a ver p.ex no Outono, já em pleno Outubro ou Novembro, portanto sem grandes calores, grandes vendavais ao fim da tarde ou inicio da noite... Portanto não vás só pelo calor Mário 
E sim, os gráficos que o Vince colocou são elucidativos..
Mas são opiniões, somos todos livres de opinar


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2008 às 01:57)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ocorre nas tardes quentes entre Junho e Setembro, quando a massa de ar Tropical continental se instala sobre a Península Ibérica, provocando céu limpo e acentuado aquecimento à superfície.
> O que está a vermelho já quase não ocorre, e temos nortada na mesma  já a intensidade tem sido sempre extrema e não só sou eu que o digo.



estava só a reler a ver se não tinha cometido algum erro 
Oh Mário não leves a mal a insistência, mas tava agora a reparar no que citei.. 
Então como podes afirmar isso? 
Então água do mar abaixo dos 20º, e o interior da península quase todo acima dos 30º e durante dias e dias a fio o extremo interior acima dos 35º e achas que quase não ocorre o gradiente térmico que "liga" a nortada?  ai ai ai

PS: gostei da frase do teres o anemómetro ao pé dos aviões


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 10:38)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Este ano esta a ser normal...algo entediante... e com bastante nortada a tornar tudo ainda mais chato.
A previsao para os prox dias aponta para descida da temperatura, essa descida da temperatura é boa para aqueles que teem tido pouca chuva, sendo porventura mais positiva para os Agricultores e Silvicultores, já que diminui a evpotranspiração das plantas e previne-as de morrer....tal como previne as ocorrencias de incendios.

Segundo o ECMWF entrámos num periodo mais fresco e vamos ficar assim ate aos ultimos 10 dias do mes, nessa altura é PROVAVEL que as temperaturas subam um pouco.
O ECMWF tambem está a prever algumas perturbações tropicais no médio prazo sendo que a partir da proxima semana poderemos entrar num periodo mais activo no Atlantico tropical


----------



## RMira (12 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



miguel disse:


> Para mim está a ser tudo Normal neste verão menos a falta de chuva no sul vai para 3 meses nem 1mm em praticamente todo o Sul




Não te preocupes Miguel, a chuva ser-nos-à devolvida em Setembro. Aguardo bastante convecção nessa altura... 

E todos sabemos como Setúbal tem levado com regas monumentais e trovoadas valentes por causa da convecção


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



mirones disse:


> Não te preocupes Miguel, a chuva ser-nos-à devolvida em Setembro. Aguardo bastante convecção nessa altura...
> 
> E todos sabemos como Setúbal tem levado com regas monumentais e trovoadas valentes por causa da convecção



Pois espero bem que sim que já sonho com as chuvas e trovoadas e sonho mesmo tipo hoje sonhei


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 16:59)

miguel disse:


> Pois espero bem que sim que já sonho com as chuvas e trovoadas e sonho mesmo tipo hoje sonhei



Vamos ver o que vem nas proximas run´s...eu acho bem possivel umas trovoadas nos dias que seguem.. 
A partir de 18 começa a parecer que vai regressar o calor...mas dentro da normalidade...

Isto anda um pouco desinteressante...hehe


----------

